# Flamingo, it's that good.... 2/28



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

You take some amazing pics! Now that I am not in a kayak every weekend I guess I need a water tight box for the nice Canon!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

nice report. Drop me a text next time u go


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Quit your complaining about a measly 2 hr drive. LOL.  I am envious of your 2 hour drive.   My buddy and I returned last Friday after spending a week camping and fishing Flamingo.  Great week of fishing, definitely worth the 15 hour drive.  I cannot wait to load the truck and boat up to do it again.

Good fishing.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't think the forecast has ever been right down there.


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice catch


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice pic ans write as usual! I'm heading down for a 7 day trek deep into the Glades on April 15th. Cant wait!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice!! You guys have some good fishing waters down there. Up here in Al and MS the rain crappy water and wind just doesn't let up! I want to trailer down there and fish for a couple days so bad. Keep taking pics like this and I am going to be on my way and PM you to meet me! LOL

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Really nice pics!! Not to derail the thread but, What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Great Pics. I spent the last week in Everglades City fishing in the 45-50 degree mornings with the 20 mile gusts of wind. Water temp stayed between 61-65 degrees. Was hoping the conditions were better but it is a great place to fish. I will be back. Cannot go often due to the 375 mile drive one way from St. Augustine. It was not the oyster nightmare I expected from the responses I got to my posts before going down. Allot less than we see in NE Fl.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I am about to make the the 719 mile drive from my front door  Funny how the way down goes so fast. But the way back seems like a week :-?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GREAT pics!!! That Copperhead is too much........!!!


----------

